# Chinese Herbs?



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok, here's the deal---I'm due for my single FET the 22nd of April.  I am doing accu as well taking the herbs.  They seem to really help with keeping my belly warm.  The Chinese doctor says I am to stop them 10 days before transfer.  I was thinking this is a good enough time frame to stop them in case they cause problems for implantation.  What do you think?  Should I stop them now (22 March) to be on the safe side?  They definetely seem to be helping with things though  Please help!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Lychee,

Not sure about the herbs im afraid, think a couple of girls may have tried them, hopefully they'll be along later with some advice


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

Is this the chinese doc in Belfast?? My mum had mentioned him to me a while back as a friend's niece was seeing him. What does he do?

Jillyhen


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi,
No, this is a Chinese medicine place in Co. Westmeath in the Republic.  

Lychee


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Lychee ,just thought i would let you know what my consultant in Lister said ,he said that he was happy for me to use acu but to stay away from the herbs ....he was Chinese himself !!! Hope this helps...good luck with FET
E xx


----------



## Lychee (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Emak,

Thanks for that.  I'm due for more accu tomorrow, so will reconsider getting more herbs.


----------

